# Cajas Yamaha S12e , que opináis de ellas ?



## danimallen5 (Feb 18, 2021)

Me ofrecen un par de cajas Yamaha s12e en buen estado y a muy buen precio, no entiendo demasiado pero siendo Yamaha no creo que sean malas...dejo por aqui las características técnicas, me gustaria usarlas e casa con algunos amplificadores que he montado , me interesaría saber como veis la respuesta de frecuencia...como van de graves...

Speaker Uni .......................................... LF 12" Cone  /  HF  90˚(H) x 40˚(V) CD Horn Tweeter
Frequency Response    .....................65 Hz to 14 kHz
Power Capacity    ...............................NOISE  125W
                             ...............................PWM   250W
                            ............................... MAX    500W
Nominal Impedance  ...................... 8 Ohm
Sensitivity         .................................. 97 dB SPL (1W, 1m)


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 18, 2021)

Calidad de altavoces, cuando las tengas una semana funcionando, pregunta a tus vecinos como van de graves y te harán una disertación técnica..... hasta la Pilarica las va a escuchar.....
Un woofer de 12 pulgadas es un PEPINO, o sea que te sobra caja por todos los lados...
Buena elección de la que no hay mucho que debatir.


----------



## danimallen5 (Feb 18, 2021)

Jajajajaja muy gracioso lo de la pilarica...jajajaja... estoy en la duda porque he leído en foros en inglés comentarios sobre estos altavoces y no se, como que se comenta que son "planos"  y que están diseñados para voces y melodías....como que necesitarian un subwoofer para reproducir bien los graves...
Esto sumado a lo de la frecuencia en bajos de 65 Hz... tal vez un poco alta....como que me da que pensar en que para el techno contundente de Florida 135 que me gusta a mi....pues no se...


----------



## sergiot (Feb 19, 2021)

Esos yamaha son mas que nada para Dj, si son planos es porque eso se busca cuando se diseña un bafle, evitar generar coloraciones en alguna de las frecuencias audibles, de ahi a los gustos personales de cada uno es un tema debatible.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Feb 19, 2021)

Hola a todos

A mas datos de modelos y descripciones en parlantes, una cosa se va confirmando: 

No llegan a 16.000hz 

Siendo 14.000hz lo máximo que prometen,  como motor de agudos + bocina o como sistema completo .

Y de 14khz a 16khz hay 2.000 freq's que no se entregarán al espacio y ahi está ese CLICK de agudos en juego con la rîtmica instrumental, de tan corta duraçion que aporta esa nitidez con sonido a cristal que los oyentes... no lo disfrutarán , se lo perderán

No pagaria lo que piden porque no logra cubrir todo el rango auditivo o pagaria solo por esa porciôn de audio.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 20, 2021)

Fantastico aporte tecnico anudado con una percepcion subjetiva que siempre es bienvenida , aunque es algo personal y los gustos son individuales.
De joven, hace muchos años, en vez de orejas, en el lado derecho de la cabeza tenia un osciloscopio y en el izquierdo un analizador de espectro con frecuencimetro....
Con el paso de los años estos instrumentos de precision se han vuelto a convertir en simples orejas, cuyo tamaño ha aumentado y se le han añadido pelos a los orificios, cosas propias de la edad, y todo ello, ha llevado parejo una disminucion del rendimiento de las mismas.......por lo expuesto en mi primera respuesta a este hilo y tras las precisiones de las siguientes respuestas, pese a los defectos o mermas que citais, CREO QUE SI LAS PAGAS A BUEN PRECIO SON UNA BUENA COMPRA....
No existe nada perfecto....


----------



## danimallen5 (Feb 20, 2021)

Vaya disparidad de opiniones...jejeje...bueno el precio son 120 Euros dos cajas y creo que las puedo sacar incluso por 100, el precio creo que mas bajo no puede ser. En realidad no las necesito puedo ir tirando con lo que tengo, no me haría ninguna gracia traerme semejantes cajas que luego no me guste como suenan y las tenga que tener criando polvo. Llevan tiempo a la venta y no las vende, cosa que me mosquea tambien y como veo que no hay una opinión clara de que son buenas supongo que no las comprare... de todas formas gracias a todos por opinar y ayudar a tomar la decision jajaja...

Un saludo a todos!!!


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Feb 20, 2021)

Por 100 euros es un REGALO si estan bien,, mira precios en cash converters....


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 20, 2021)

Lo mismo iba a decir . . .  por 100 E . . . si no gutan , a venderlas o regalarlas


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 22, 2021)

Yo las manotearia ... quizas con el tiempo si tienen algo molesto se puede examinar el crossover . Uno tiende a engañarse con el sonido hasta el maldito momento que escucha algo mejor ....


----------



## Mardoqueo (Feb 22, 2021)

Ja ja jA

Sácalas x 100

Prepárate para el disgusto

Alístate para la desiluciòn

Y junta energias para perfeccionarlo 

Standar de Sonido Profesional 31,5hz hasta 16.000hz, rango mas chico es comprar gato por liebre

y vender este verso..  

DIOS me libre.


----------



## Mardoqueo (Feb 22, 2021)

Ya nadando en aguas turbulentas veamos que posible conexion interna podria existir para el caso mas simple, 

conexion directa desde un amplificador con el de 12" aprovechando graves y medios pero malo para agudos

en paralelo perfecto se puede unir un motor de agudos_ un filtro Capacitor n_p en serie limita graves y medios dejando pasar los agudos al motor y de ahi hacia la bocina o guia 

este filtro de primer orden da muy buenos resultados. Insertar un segundo filtro como una Bobina de induccion en paralelo inmediato con el tweeter crea un filtro de segundo orden limita un poco mas los medios en el tweeter mejor definicion de agudos

Seguir esta serie de conexiones lleva a filtros de tercer y cuarto orden, atenuando cada vez mas los medios en los agudos.

Un Capacitor de 1,5uF a 2,5uF filtran bien a 6db octava
Una bobina de 0,5mH hace buena atenuacion para 12db octava

Mas pendientes a probar

Para este simple 2vias se han hecho filtros de lo mas sofisticado llegando a instalar transistores Darlington hasta interruptores de accion por sobrecarga protegiendo al motor de agudos

Ninguno parece solucionar el problema de la fase 

Tbn luces LED rîtmicas y hasta de bulbos   absorviendo potencia para prender una lampara de filamento !que Cavernîcola no?

Si lo anterior trata el tema de agudos y el de 12" va directo al amplificador. Veamos que tecnicas se aplican sobre los de 12 respectivamente.

En su modo mas simple una Bobina con nucleo de hierro y en serie con el parlante a 0,6mH trata de atenuar mas elegantemente esa área donde no rinde como agudos donde empieza a caer su Respuesta en Frecuencia ni le quita medios ni agrega nada ni potencia absorve.

Esto ya crea un filtro de primer orden, los rollos son de alambre grueso. Tambien se suele agregar un Capacitor en paralelo inmediato con el parlante para tener una pendiente a 12db octava buen rendimiento del parlante, suele ser de 4uF a 2uF. 

Dicha instalacion provocará una salida de señal 'invertida' ahora invirtiendo - y + vuelve la señal 'normal'

En el primer caso de agudos se usan bobinas de nucleo de aire no de hierro como en el segundo ejemplo, no son alambres tan gruesos no tienen que soportar mucha potencia porque el Capacitor ya filtrô buena parte, la fina bobina apenas cortocircuitará una pequeña Tensiòn 

Comprender el segundo ejemplo ayuda a tener una idea de valores e instalaciòn  para obtener Graves en 3vias tambien de segundo orden.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 23, 2021)

Mardoqueo dijo:


> Ya nadando en aguas turbulentas veamos que posible conexion interna podria existir para el caso mas simple,
> 
> conexion directa desde un amplificador con el de 12" aprovechando graves y medios pero malo para agudos
> 
> ...


Todo eso se soluciona haciendo mediciones ... hace años "intervine" unos Sansui de los '80s de 3 vias con filtros realmente primitivos como mencionas . Con solo crossover de 2do orden ( bien calculado , controlado y ajustado ) , el resultado fue increible.
El peor defecto que tienen estos parlantes es el filtro poco elaborado que solapa la respuesta . 
Estoy juntando ganas de hacer lo mismo con unos Aiwa de los '90s cuyo sonido es tristisimo .


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 23, 2021)

Buen dia antonio, ja a mi me paso lo mismo con unos bafles sansui spx8900 en su momento eran lo maximo, luego de 40 años se rompieron los tweeter y los desarme, para mi asombro y enojo tienen divisiores de frecuencia de primer orden, me dio tanta bronca, porque me esperaba algo muchisimo mas elaborado, que les repare lo que estaba roto y se los devolvi a mi viejo, me sacaron las ganas de medirlos, porque si me seguia metiendo me iban a desilucionar mas, hice una prueba simple en casa cuando los termine de reparar y los intercambie por los parlantes que tengo que son bastante planitos. tenian una exageracion de agudos. bueno como decis vos en algun momento me va a agarrar la loca los voy a desarmar medir y hacer los divisores como corresponde. abrazo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 23, 2021)

sergio rossi dijo:


> Buen dia antonio, ja a mi me paso lo mismo con unos bafles sansui spx8900 en su momento eran lo maximo, luego de 40 años se rompieron los tweeter y los desarme, para mi asombro y enojo tienen divisiores de frecuencia de primer orden, me dio tanta bronca, porque me esperaba algo muchisimo mas elaborado, que les repare lo que estaba roto y se los devolvi a mi viejo, me sacaron las ganas de medirlos, porque si me seguia metiendo me iban a desilucionar mas, hice una prueba simple en casa cuando los termine de reparar y los intercambie por los parlantes que tengo que son bastante planitos. tenian una exageracion de agudos. bueno como decis vos en algun momento me va a agarrar la loca los voy a desarmar medir y hacer los divisores como corresponde. abrazo.


No te vas a arrepentir , vale el esfuerzo! .. .Mi Hijito me los "secuestró" y los ama!


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 23, 2021)

si esossss...   ya les va a tocar.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 23, 2021)

Te quiero ver con un 4 vias pasivo!! ... pero son hermosos...


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 23, 2021)

si en verdad se me va a complicar pero al que le guste el tango que baile nomas. igual para un futuro... nada apurado.  al medir se veran bien los cortes para cada grupo.  me esta entuciasmando no me des cuerda que arranco.. ja ja.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 23, 2021)

Ahora que pienso ... estan vendiendo aca y a un precio no demasiado exorbitante unos Faital Pro de 4" y 3" de buen rendimiento y un rango bastante amplio ... por ahi dejas bocina y woofer y lo dejas de 3 vias .... que te parece??


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 23, 2021)

en verdad antonio no tengo la menor idea. pero en gral. me gustaria dejarlos originales como estan. (salvo el cambio de diafragma de los tweeter). soy muy conservador ja.ja.  no me da pena que no queden originales cuando se puede, evidente si no hay otro remedio bueno pero en este caso llevan 40 años en la flia. dandonos buena musica (no buena respuesta despues de lo que vi) ja.  debe ser por esto que en nuestra epoca se hablaba que un bafle tenia mas graves o mas agudos que otro etc.etc. toda esa habladuria y mistica de marcas y modelos. pero tengo que empezar a decir que era verdad. la mayoria no tenia respuesta plana, no quiero pensar en las fases y menos en el almacenamiento de energia dentro del bafle. bueno otra epoca.  tampoco pense que un dia me iba a agarrar la loca de andar midiendo y calculando bafles. pero bueno a la vejez viruela. veo que onda y te mantengo al tanto. evidente si los agarro abo un post nuevo donde seguirlos. pero por el momento no creo que se los pueda sacar a mi viejo (exepto falle algo). abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 23, 2021)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Ahora que pienso ... estan vendiendo aca y a un precio no demasiado exorbitante unos Faital Pro de 4" y 3" de buen rendimiento y un rango bastante amplio ... por ahi dejas bocina y woofer y lo dejas de 3 vias .... que te parece??


Mirá.....con los vagos de la facu compramos los Faital 6FE100 de 6" para un proyecto...por que es lo único con algo de calidad que se puede conseguir en este cultivo de bananas. Compramos 12 de ellos para una fuente de radiación omnidireccional motivados por los buenos parámetros T/S del datasheet. Pues bueno...son una por"·$%&ga. El Qt debería ser de 0.55 y en todos es de 0.72 a 0.75 excepto en dos unidades donde vale 0.65. El resto de los parámetros coinciden bastante bien y parejos para todos, pero el Qe vale 0.8 lo que indica que el motor magnético no es bueno...y de hecho, el Bl vale un 20% menos que lo que dice el datasheet.
Yo me he quedado con la pica por que los he medido usando imanes como peso extra para el cono...y son los mismos imanes que he usado toda la vida y nunca me trajo problemas, así que voy a usar otra técnica sin imanes para repetir alguna medición...pero no le pongo muchas fichas.


----------



## sergio rossi (Feb 23, 2021)

estube viendo los faital, me dio la espina de ser demasiadas buenos para los valores que manejan, nada es  gratis. y justo veo el post de dr.z. el distribuidor o importador esta aca en caba a unos 15 minutos de donde yo estoy pero no vale hablar pues no nos van a poder solucionar nada. volvemos a tener que importar (cuando ''DIOS'' lo permita).  lamentablemente agua y ajo.


----------

